# Travis Pastrana releases schedule



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

DAYTONA BEACH, Fla. -- Travis Pastrana's foray into NASCAR will include seven Nationwide Series races and 11 events in the K&N Pro Series in 2012.
Pastrana released his schedule Friday. It could change if he secures more sponsorship in the Nationwide Series.
The extreme sports star will make his NASCAR debut April 27 at Richmond International Raceway. He also plans to drive Nationwide Series race at Darlington (May 11), Charlotte (May 26), New Hampshire (July 14), Chicagoland (July 22), Indianapolis (July 28) and Atlanta (Sept. 1).
He will make his K&N debut in the season-opening race at Bristol Motor Speedway on March 17.
"The wait has been grueling," Pastrana said. "This is one of the toughest things I've ever done. But we're ready to go now. ... If it were up to me we'd run every race after Richmond. I'm ready to get this thing going."
Pastrana had planned to make his Nationwide debut last summer in Indianapolis. But two nights before the race, he shattered his right ankle and foot in Los Angeles while attempting a motorcycle trick in the X-Games.
The injury forced him to miss his entire season.

http://espn.go.com/racing/nascar/na...vis-pastrana-plans-running-7-nationwide-races

I'm pretty interested in seeing how he does. And it's cool to have a familiar face to look out for!


----------



## HaVoK (Dec 31, 2006)

I'm a fan of Pastrana. I've got the utmost respect for the stuff he does. Truly is an amazing talent. And definitely one of the Toughest people on the planet.

I had no idea about his interest in NASCAR. I've seen his Rally races. It's gonna be interesting seeing how he performs considering how aggressive he is. It definitely gives me a reason to watch a NASCAR race again.

Thanks for info!


----------



## G_Land (Aug 11, 2009)

For sure man. You know he will be driving hard as hell that first race!


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

HaVoK said:


> I'm a fan of Pastrana. I've got the utmost respect for the stuff he does. Truly is an amazing talent. *And definitely one of the Toughest people on the planet.*
> 
> I had no idea about his interest in NASCAR. I've seen his Rally races. It's gonna be interesting seeing how he performs considering how aggressive he is. It definitely gives me a reason to watch a NASCAR race again.
> 
> Thanks for info!


Definitely. The guy broke his leg terribly doing the dirtbike tricks, but then races in the nationwide series the same weekend. Wrecks his car, then gets out and hops off the track. Dude is awesome!


----------



## BurrowsTheGreat (Jan 5, 2012)

Great PR for NASCAR.. I don't give two shits about the kind of racing but might tune in to see him race...


----------



## Dan9 (Jun 14, 2010)

I'd rather see him race than Danica, I at least think he has a chance of winning a race.


----------

